# Book Gloat!!!



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 15, 2013)

i'm completely stoked on my latest treasure!!!!
it's a 5th edition Machinery's handbook copyrighted 1915:biggrin:

a little piece of history, the 1st edition came out in 1914 and sold out quickly. so did editions 2-4, they needed to make the 5th edition 18 months after the first was printed to try to keep up with demand.

My new book although rather beat up and dilapidated, still shines like gold to me!!
BTW,yes those are gilded edges on the 3 rd picture!!!

This book is my 3rd machinery's Handbook in my collection.  Now i have editions 5,14,&17
i'm trying to collect them all slowly....
Here's some pictures...









Thanks for looking,
 if you have other volumes you want to part with send me a PM!!


----------



## Daver (Jul 15, 2013)

ThAts awesome!   Anyone have a copy of one of the first four editions?


----------



## core-oil (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Ulma,
 I like your new treasure, Like you I now have three copies of this fine publication, This must be the weather for Machinery Handbooks to come out of their hiding places Two weeks ago I picked up my third copy of this publication in a second hand shop in the West of Scotland, It is a 6th. edition copy published 1924, in not bad condition considering its age
  Now for the strange thing , the original seller of the book was/        The Tool Shop Hardware Co.
                                                                                                    (Tools Hardware Sporting goods)
                                                                                                    463 Michigan Ave.
                                                                                                    Detroit  Mich.

  This little book has ended up a long way from its original home, Maybe, it was purchased in Detroit by some Scottish craftsman who emigrated & then returned back to Scotland, Guess I will never find out   Does any of our readers remember that tool shop, no doubt busy when Mo Town was a great centre for fine craftsmanship?

  (P.S.-- I paid the equivalent in pounds sterling of approx. three U.S dollars for it, I guess that was not a bad price)


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 15, 2013)

core-oil said:


> Hi Ulma,
> I like your new treasure, Like you I now have three copies of this fine publication, This must be the weather for Machinery Handbooks to come out of their hiding places Two weeks ago I picked up my third copy of this publication in a second hand shop in the West of Scotland, It is a 6th. edition copy published 1924, in not bad condition considering its age
> Now for the strange thing , the original seller of the book was/        The Tool Shop Hardware Co.
> (Tools Hardware Sporting goods)
> ...




Thank you very much , for taking time to reply.
you god a real steal on your book for $3!!!
that's an interesting story, we can only wonder how it got across the pond. 
i wonder how many of these old books still survive....

i recently found a  Henry Ford Trade School book published in 1943 that, covers machine shop practice.
 a nice book but, it's rough around the edges.
Thanks for reading and commenting!!
mike)


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice find on #5, I have two copies of the 11th edition. You interested Doc? I have. 2,3,4,6,8,11,12,13,14,18 and all the rest from 18 up. When I get to the temp controlled storage I will see if I have any other extras. I know there are two 11's because I just got this one. It came originally from the Hospital Library , US Naval Hospital, Great Lakes IL. I have been collecting them for years. 2,3,and 4 were my  Grandfathers'. 

http://www.anvilfire.com/bookrev/in...eview of over 90 years of Machinerys Handbook

 "Billy G"


----------



## janders1957 (Jul 15, 2013)

Bit of a piker here as a Handbook collector, but I have the 5th edition, probably picked up at an estate sale, don't remember. I also have the 22nd edition, belonged to one of my customers that became a friend as well. He passed away a couple years ago, and his daughter gave it to me. When I got that, I gave my 18th edition to my daughter who was at the time, working in a machine shop. I also have the 4th edition of American Machinist's Handbook by Colvin and Stanley. 

Think my oldest book is Watchmaker's Handbook by Claudius Saunier, 1894. 

Jon


----------



## hman (Jul 16, 2013)

Jon Anderson (another forum member) has a "well used" 14th edition for sale, if any of you are interested.  I've bought several books from him, as well as some parts, etc.  He's good to deal with.

Go to http://prototype-design.com/garagesale.htm and click on the "Books for sale" link.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 16, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> Nice find on #5, I have two copies of the 11th edition. You interested Doc?
> 
> "Billy G"




Yes, Sir i am interested!!! i'm envious of your collection:yousuck:

what can i offer for the 11th?

- - - Updated - - -



hman said:


> Jon Anderson (another forum member) has a "well used" 14th edition for sale, if any of you are interested.  I've bought several books from him, as well as some parts, etc.  He's good to deal with.
> 
> Go to http://prototype-design.com/garagesale.htm and click on the "Books for sale" link.




 thank you very much, for the offer.
I have a 14th that is in good shape, but i appreciate your help!!

His other selection of books is very good, thanks for the link!!!!!!!
mike)


----------



## core-oil (Jul 16, 2013)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Thank you very much , for taking time to reply.
> you god a real steal on your book for $3!!!
> that's an interesting story, we can only wonder how it got across the pond.
> i wonder how many of these old books still survive....
> ...



  Hi Mike,
  We seem to have the same taste in reading material, I also have the Henry Ford book, absolutely excellent for quick & sound information, Sadly we shall never see their like again, The modern text books do not have the same charm from a more practical age of great manufacturing empires.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 16, 2013)

I agree 100%, 
today's books although graphically superior, lack the charm and simplicity, of the old school texts.
i kinda like the old, no nonsense approach to learning.
i think if i were to compile enough information to create a textbook, i'm sure i'd do it in the same fashion Henry Ford did!!!

Thanks again Core-oil, for sharing with all of us here!!
mike)


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Jul 16, 2013)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i'm completely stoked on my latest treasure!!!!
> it's a 5th edition Machinery's handbook copyrighted 1915:biggrin:



Very nice. I bought an old Gerstner that a Fifth Edition in the book til. Unfortunately, it's missing the front cover, but otherwise in great shape.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 16, 2013)

janders1957 said:


> Bit of a piker here as a Handbook collector, but I have the 5th edition, probably picked up at an estate sale, don't remember. I also have the 22nd edition, belonged to one of my customers that became a friend as well. He passed away a couple years ago, and his daughter gave it to me. When I got that, I gave my 18th edition to my daughter who was at the time, working in a machine shop. I also have the 4th edition of American Machinist's Handbook by Colvin and Stanley.
> 
> Think my oldest book is Watchmaker's Handbook by Claudius Saunier, 1894.
> 
> Jon



  Wow!!! John,
i don't have anything from Colvin and Stanley, and i'm sorry to admit i'm ignorant to their work..
thanks for the lead to check out, iv'e gotta see them now:thinking:

The 1894 Watchmakers Book is a real treat to hear of, thanks for sharing!
my oldest book goes back to 1886, it has nothing to do with machinery..
It's a Charles Dickens' Book called The Old Curiosity Shop.
The book is a reprint from Dickens' 1840 work by the same name.

I do have another treasure an 1896 Theo. Audel & Co,  Hawkins' New Catechism of Electricity.
it's in pretty good shape, bound in leather with gilded edges on the pages.

Thanks for sharing, i love the old books too!!!


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 16, 2013)

I have 6,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21 and 22 been collection for a while now.

Paul


----------



## core-oil (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi again guys
As you all have possibly gathered one of the things in life I am extremely fond of is my books, of which I have a fairly good collection, I was only this week glancing through some of my  books, which were pretty much standard reading in the mid 1940/s through to the late 60/s in the British trade schools

 these are Workshop Technology part one ,& also Workshop Technology part 2 written by W.A.J Chapman These went through various printing from the original in 1943 right through till about1962  Should any of you folks come across copies of these books grab them, they are extremely good & sound workshop practice contained there in although they are specifically written for the professional engineering worker, the amateur will find them very useful, especially the sections in both volumes dealing with turning, planning shaping &milling   Vol. 2 has some nice illustrations of big Cincinnati  milling machines.

  Another couple of nice books this time on technical drawing is a book by John R Walker -- Exploring Drafting- Basic Fundamentals Pub. 1975  He was a teacher at Bel Air High School Maryland This is a good simple drawing office book

  The other is a British book  A First Year Engineering Drawing  by A.C. Parkinson  I have had my copy since my days at trade school in the late 1950/s


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 16, 2013)

Old Iron said:


> I have 6,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21 and 22 been collection for a while now.
> 
> Paul


:man:
:yousuck3:

lol
Very impressive !!!


but, disturbing to me at the same time. pardon my envy!!!

mike)


----------



## janders1957 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Wow!!! John,
> i don't have anything from Colvin and Stanley, and i'm sorry to admit i'm ignorant to their work..
> thanks for the lead to check out, iv'e gotta see them now:thinking:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words. I had at one time, a technical library approaching 250 books. Had some fairly esoteric stuff, a lot of engineering books, and books on dies and die making. Way about about 30 years ago, was working in a sheet metal shop, and was given the task of designing and building production dies for a fishing lure based on my belief I could pull it off. I relied heavily on a borrowed book, Dies and Die Making Practice, and did in fact pull it off. Produced some 30,000 lures before the customer went broke. (lure was called the "Gotcha", a blatant ripoff of a lure known as the "Sure-caught" or something like that. Anyway, I really got into collecting books after that. It's all knowledge that people worked hard to learn and put together. Colvin and Stanley btw, jointly and separately wrote a number of technical books. Many on dies and die making, but on other topics as well. They became a subset of my book collecting for a time. 
But, things change in life, I never managed to grow my business to do the things I wanted to do, and now I'm looking at semi-retiring to Australia. Probably look for a job welding as that's the easiest trade for me to get into at my age (56, and much of my working life is as a welder).
It's a big life change, I'll never again have anywhere near what I have today. So, that's why all the books for sale... 
But it's real nice to see others with the same interest in the old books!

Jon


----------



## benmychree (Jul 17, 2013)

I too have a 5th edition dated 1916; I bought it back in the 1960s from ad in the "Machinist's Monthy Journal", which was the I.A.M.s (machinist's union) publication.  The man I bought it from was it's original owner, with his name stamped inside the cover.  I have several others of later publication, including the one that I bought when I entered the trade in 1964.
You want to talk envy??????   I also have a American Machinist's Handbook, first edition, from 1909 -----and several of later publication.  If you worked in a railroad shop back in the day, it's just the thing one would need.
John York


----------



## Richard King (Jul 17, 2013)

I have several copies of old books, most 1930 and 40 and would lend them to friends as long as I get them back.  Mike you and John should organize a Book Gloat conference and invite everyone out to CA ahhhhh say in January...or February....I would love to come... I bet DH has a ton too...Rich


----------



## Rick Berk (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a 10 edition 1939 given to me by my dad when I was in High School, all gold gilded edges. I also have a Marine Engineer's Handbook, Labberton and Marks, First edition 1945, and a Kent's Mechanical Engineers Handbook,Colin Carmichael, 12 edition March 1950 signed by the author. Finally a Kidder Parker Architects and Builders Handbook 18th edition all gold gilded 1931 (original price $5.00). "never a project came along I could not do"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 17, 2013)

Rick Berk said:


> I have a 10 edition 1939 given to me by my dad when I was in High School, all gold gilded edges. I also have a Marine Engineer's Handbook, Labberton and Marks, First edition 1945, and a Kent's Mechanical Engineers Handbook,Colin Carmichael, 12 edition March 1950 signed by the author. Finally a Kidder Parker Architects and Builders Handbook 18th edition all gold gilded 1931 (original price $5.00). "never a project came along I could not do"



 The 10th edition is one of the harder ones to find. The 14th is the easiest of the older ones to find.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 17, 2013)

What could possbly be so disturbing ?:rofl:

Paul









Ulma Doctor said:


> :man:
> :yousuck3:
> 
> lol
> ...


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 17, 2013)

The disturbing part is he doesn't have that many -------------------------------- yet.


  "Billy G" :roflmao:


----------



## Rick Berk (Jul 18, 2013)

On this subject, here is my favorite book. I got it at a library sale when the book had not been checked out in 30 years. This book is impossible to put down once you open the cover, it is "THE ENGINEERS SKETCH BOOK" of mechanical movements, devices. Mine is the 6th edition 1934 by Thomas Walter Barber, printed in London England. Hope you can find it a large state library.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 19, 2013)

Old Iron said:


> What could possbly be so disturbing ?:rofl:
> 
> Paul


 exactly as Billy G has so aptly put,
the disturbing part for me is that i have so few!!:banghead:

mike:rofl:


----------



## Richard King (Jul 19, 2013)

If you look at the bottom of the list of Forums, Nelson or Tony  (thanks) added a new one called Sharing Books, so now we have can go there next time you want to Gloat.... This weekend I am going to make up a list and take a few pictures of some of my treasures and add it to the forum.
I think after the info Tony and Nelson and you -all have talked about.  Lets not talk about copying them, just trading and sharing is the key to keep the knowledge alive.  How you handle the swap should be talked about with eachother in PM's or in regular emails  No since in getting site in trouble infringing with copyrights.   Everyone have a great TGIF ad weekend.  Rich


----------



## Old Iron (Aug 7, 2013)

Old Iron said:


> I have 5,6,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21 and 22 and just added 25 been collection for a while now.
> 
> Paul




I just won # 25 so I added it. Opps forgot about #5. :nuts:


----------



## benmychree (Aug 8, 2013)

This is the ULTIMATE book gloat!  I have and closely guard an original "Book of Plates" from "Hodge on the Steam Engine", dated 1841 in a large size format. It contains scale sized stone lithographs of steam engines of all types of that era, including one from the Philadelphia Mint, Boulton & Watt's 20 HP portable engine (all iron, not built into a foundation), several Railroad locomotives, sternwheel and sidewheel steam boats; you name it, it's in there, and has disassembled views to show the internal parts as well; an engine could be built from these drawings.  The book of text is a seperate volume that is available online, and a friend printed it out for me and bound it into a hard back book with slip cover.  I have had the book of plates for over 40 years now, and paid a couple of hundred for it back then; the seller told me that Swathmore College wanted it back then, but wanted it sent "on approval" which he was not willing to do.


----------

